# AIR CONDITIONING COMPRESSOR



## bigdude (Apr 16, 2009)

I was informed by my VW dealer that my 2004 VW Phaeton w12 needs an a/c compressor. $$$$. They told me the engone must come out to replace. Does anyone know if this is true???


----------



## Lightmatrix (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: AIR CONDITIONING COMPRESSOR (bigdude)*

Whoah, small world.
I have a 2005 with just under 40k miles. A/C stopped working (I'm in Las Vegas too and it's 102 today ack!).
Took it in for a diag. Got this email:
"Est for A/C $2500+tax includes parts and labour for A/C compressor, expansion valve and reciever drier."
This is unacceptable to me. I am working on a letter to VWusa to goodwill the repair. 
They do have to remove the front end, I took a look at the RO (est.) and it listed quite a bit of prep-work to access the compressor.
Looks like it's a good time to get that extended warranty! Anyone have a lead on a good comprehensive one?
What about one where I don't repair my A/C and then take it to a different shop to have the warranty repair it in a few weeks?
I knew this was a pricy car to maintain, however being out of warranty for only a few months, being only a few years old, being a $76,600 stickered car I as an owner should not have to pay for that repair.
I used to have a 2006 BMW 750i. In the 1 1/2 years I owned it I had the following break (all out of warranty as it had 65k miles):
Transmission replaced
Brakes failed (yes failed totally, almost killed my family, thankfully I can drive with the paddle buttons)
passenger autoclose broke.... there is nothing more frustrating than having an $88k car that must be loaded onto a fladbed and driven away with bungee cords holding the door shut to fix it!
BMW N.A. NEVER gave me ANY trouble about those items failing and goodwilling them. The dealership did try to sell me the brakes before I had a very firm discussion with the FOD.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: AIR CONDITIONING COMPRESSOR (bigdude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigdude* »_ They told me the engine must come out to replace. Does anyone know if this is true???








Yes, it is true. The compressor is more or less embedded in the engine. The photo below shows where it is.
I have had the engine out of my W12, and I can confirm that there is no way to get at the air conditioner compressor without removing the engine.
Removing the engine is a very complicated task - I think that the transmission has to come out together with the engine - it would be to your advantage to find a technician in your area who has done this before.


Michael

*Location of AC Compressor on W12 Engine*


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: AIR CONDITIONING COMPRESSOR (PanEuropean)*

by the looks of the w12 you might be able to fenangle the compressor out if you removed the front clip. Looks like the bolts could unthread and be removed still in the bracketand the compressor pulled out foward. Its how you do it on the v8. But then again I have never attempted it before so I should follow the book on this one lol.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: AIR CONDITIONING COMPRESSOR (Slimjimmn)*

Not a hope.
Michael


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: AIR CONDITIONING COMPRESSOR (PanEuropean)*

Michael:
If I'm reading my Bentley Repair manual correctly for the W12, you do not need to yank the engine to remove and replace the AC compressor. I certainly have not ever done one, so all I can add is what I glean from my Bentley manual. 
I am however terrified everytime I hear that a somewhat trivial repair requires the entire engine and transmission to be removed. According to Bentley, the engine in my V8 must be removed to replace a defective starter. So a $750-$1000 job becomes a $3,000 job. If we keep our Phaetons long enough, we will have to replace the starters. That's just the financial bad news and doesn't consider all the potential for shoddy workmanship that magnifies the headaches. 
Michael, you may want to double check my reading of Bentley. I could be wrong - it has happened before.










_Modified by Jxander at 9:18 PM 6-27-2009_


----------



## testarossaguy (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: AIR CONDITIONING COMPRESSOR (Jxander)*

Michael...I really enjoy seeing your W12 engine out pictures, it really allows me to see what is where. I've pulled up, or dropped out, a lot of engines in my time...but the thought of dropping my W12 leaves me a bit nervous. I know I will have to at some point, to replace little things like O2 sensors....or bigger things like a starter. Is it possible to leave most of the front clip intact...or must the entire front of the car be disassembled?


----------



## Lightmatrix (Apr 17, 2009)

VW declined a goodwill repair of my A/C system. I am unbelievably dissapointed in their customer service at this point.
Like I posted before with my BMW that was only 1 model year newer (with 2x the milage) they never even let me finish my sentance without goodwilling the problem.
Very disappointed VW.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: AIR CONDITIONING COMPRESSOR (testarossaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *testarossaguy* »_Is it possible to leave most of the front clip intact...or must the entire front of the car be disassembled?

Uh, yes, you can leave the two front fenders in place.
Everything else has to come off, though.
Michael


----------



## bigdude (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: AIR CONDITIONING COMPRESSOR (bigdude)*

My aftermarket warranty company paid to have the a/c compressor replaced-I only had to pay deduct. The dealer also replaced a belt pulley and a couple of seals. Appears to be a good repair-$100 deduct-Thank goodness for the after market policy


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: AIR CONDITIONING COMPRESSOR (bigdude)*

BigDude,
You were very lucky. This is not a car to have without a warranty. As Michael has said many times before. Your in a 75,000 vehicle expect the repairs to be equally expensive.


----------



## Oscaput (Apr 2, 2006)

I also am glad I purchased the VWDriver warranty. My a/c compressor was replaced 2 months ago at 55,000 miles and I recouped over half of the cost of the warranty with several years of warranty coverage remaining.


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: AIR CONDITIONING COMPRESSOR (PanEuropean)*

I don't find it amazing that you have to remove engine and transmission to replace such items as starter and a/c compressor on the W12: after all, it is a tight space in there, isn't it?
What I find amazing is that these pieces are starting to fail at less than 200,000 miles or 10 years. Knowing that replacing these €300 pieces was going to be €3,000 each time because of all of the labor involved, wouldn't it have made sense to specify bulletproof compressors and starter engines?
Certainly VW/Bentley did have a reputation to protect or build, especially on their 1st-generation foray into exotic engines?


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: AIR CONDITIONING COMPRESSOR (Itzmann)*

Francisco:
I'm with you on that one. Given the financial significance & extent of the repairs, these parts should be over-engineered. I believe VW has made a huge mistake in this area that will haunt them for quite a time. The resale value of the Phaeton and Touareg after they are not able to be warrantied will be very little. 
I've never been much for extended warranties, but I have to agree that a Phaeton or a Touareg without a warranty is probably not wise. Even with a warranty, cost of ownership will not be cheap but that does go with the territory of most luxury cars. 
By the way, I did just buy a Real Driver warranty from Chris for my 2005 Touareg and plan to buy one for my Phaeton before its CPO warranty lapses.


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: AIR CONDITIONING COMPRESSOR (Jxander)*

I ended up buying my extension to June 2014 at the end of last year, even though I'm still CPO'd for 11 more months from today.
I figured I'd lock in the price, just in case Fidelity figures out these VW's might be a tad costlier to fix than a Passat. In case the car gets destroyed before, say, 2013, one can still get a half-decent pro-rata reimbursement. Check with Chris in PA.


----------



## Phaeton_owner (May 17, 2014)

*V6 3.0 TDI air compressor removing*

Hi again everyone, 
since I found this wonderful forum, which is full of wise guys, I'm trying to solve out all my headaches which I have with my MY 2007 phaeton 3.0 TDI. This time I'm help related with air compressor. Problem I have is that chlorofluorocarbon is disappearing of the cooling system. So far I realized that most likely place where the chlorofluorocarbon goes out from the cooling system is compressor's seal. Such my guess is because that chlorofluorocarbon contains special green color paint and can see that green color on compressor's clutch ring. My asking is does anybody knows how to remove V6 3.0 TDI engine's air compressor. Maybe some one has repairing manual, which shows how to solve this issue, and could share this information here on forum. Thank to you all in advance. 

Mindaugas.


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

If you've found it coming out - that's good.

A couple of us here had leaks that were really hard to fine.. and it turned out they were on the condensor... but very hard to see/find and were because the condensor had corroded. Both were 2008 cars.. so could affect you too... but I hope you're right and you've found it.

good luck.


----------



## Phaeton_owner (May 17, 2014)

It's not a big deal to find where the leak is. As I said my chlorofluorocarbon contains special green color paint. This green paint are poured specifically to make easier to find the place of the leak in case of leaking. But as I mentioned above my main task is could anybody help me with the guidance how to remove air compressor from V6 3.0 TDI Phaeton. 
Mindaugas.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Mindaugas,



> It's not a big deal to find where the leak is. As I said my chlorofluorocarbon contains special green color paint.


Mike/n968412L is saying that other MY2008 car owners have found refrigerant leaks at the condenser that were not visible. This is when they _did_ use green dye. The dye was coming out of the matrix at a place where it could not be seen until the condenser was removed from the car.



> could anybody help me with the guidance how to remove air compressor from V6 3.0 TDI


To change the a/c compressor on a 2007 3.0 TDI, the manual says this:

-- Remove the noise insulation panel under the car
-- Remove the two lower air intake hoses that run to the 'Y' pipe from the left and right intercoolers
-- Remove the drive belt (remember/mark the direction of rotation of the belt)
-- Remove the compressor

It says that when the compressor is replaced also replace the reservoir, dryer cartridge and expansion valve or collector and restrictor.

However, I am confused by the documentation because it changes from talking about the 3.0 TDI to the 3.2 VR6. I am concerned that there may be more information that I can't find. Perhaps someone else can comment if they have more reliable information.

You can read the VW Workshop Manual for your car on the Internet at http://erwin.volkswagen.com if you enter your VIN number. However, it costs €6 per hour so you must create a logon account.

Chris


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Paximus said:


> Mike/n968412L is saying that other MY2008 car owners have found refrigerant leaks at the condenser that were not visible. This is when they _did_ use green dye. The dye was coming out of the matrix at a place where it could not be seen until the condenser was removed from the car.


Thanks Chris - that's what I was trying to say!


----------



## Phaeton_owner (May 17, 2014)

*V6 3.0 TDI air compressor removing*



Paximus said:


> Hi Mindaugas,
> 
> You can read the VW Workshop Manual for your car on the Internet at http://erwin.volkswagen.com if you enter your VIN number. However, it costs €6 per hour so you must create a logon account.
> 
> Chris


Thank you Chris for helping. The link you shared above I considered as really useful. Log in this site and downloaded a bunch of guidelines from Phaeton repairing manual just for 6 €.

Mindaugas.


----------



## Bindaham (Apr 4, 2014)

I just added refrigerant for my V8 and thought that my AC problem (doesn't blow cold) was solved. The AC is still bowing hot air! The technician said that the compressor is not working! I'll do a scan tonight and see what's going on. 

Does changing the compressor in a V8 requires engine dropping as well? 

Regards,

Salah


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

Bindaham said:


> I just added refrigerant for my V8 and thought that my AC problem (doesn't blow cold) was solved. The AC is still bowing hot air! The technician said that the compressor is not working! I'll do a scan tonight and see what's going on.
> 
> Does changing the compressor in a V8 requires engine dropping as well?
> 
> ...


Salah:

Before replacing an AC compressor on a Phaeton, make sure the dealer has done a scan on the HVAC system. On a Phaeton, there are many reasons explaining why a compressor may not "work" other than a failed compressor. Most of these factors are related to electronic control of the compressor and they can shut-down the pumping action of the compressor due to an electronic issue. I would think that a failed compressor would have demonstrated its demise by being noisy first and you would have observed this symptom.

Good luck.

Jim X


----------



## Bindaham (Apr 4, 2014)

Hello Jim,

Right you are. My question about changing the compressor was just to get more information about the subject and I was hoping that it wont need an engine dropping. 

If you see below, my battery control module is defective, I wonder if this has an effect on the compressor. I ordered a new one and we'll see how it goes.

Regards,

Salah 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 71: Battery Charger Labels: 3D0-915-181.lbl
Part No: 3D0 915 181 B
Component: Batteriemanagement 2600 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 224BE670FE0C4C0EAD3-5140

4 Faults Found:
00086 - Parallel Battery Connection Relay (J581) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
00092 - Starter Battery Temperature Sensor (G331) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
00576 - Terminal 15 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
00003 - Control Module 
014 - Defective


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

Salah:

It doesn't look like the engine nor the front clip need be removed. The following is from Bentley

Removing:
1. Extract refrigerant e.g. using A/C service station VAS 6007A, only then open the refrigerant circuit. Observe notes Components in refrigerant circuit, servicing. 
2. Remove noise insulation beneath engine Body Exterior - Repair Group 50 
3. Remove ribbed belt Engine Mechanical - Repair Group 13. 
4. Disconnect harness connector to A/C Compressor Regulator Valve N280 
5. Remove bolts - 1 - (15 Nm 1.5 Nm) and disconnect refrigerant lines from A/C compressor - 4 - . 
Note: 
6. Always replace O-rings - 6 - . 
7. Remove hex bolts - 5 - (20 Nm) and remove A/C compressor from bracket - 3 - . 
8. Installing Installation is performed in the reverse order of removal, noting the following: ...........

As I understand the Phaeton HVAC system is that there is no clutch on the compressor as is common on most cars. Thus, we don't feel and hear that harsh clutch engagement that is common on most "lesser" cars. The compressor on a Phaeton is always turning, the question is whether it freewheels or pumps the refrigerant. This function is controlled by a regulating valve which is subsequently controlled by a bunch of electronics. From my limited experience a basic scan will illustrate faults but most of the truly good information is found in the measuring blocks. My compressor was not working also but via my VCDS scan and a look at the measured value blocks I found that it would not pump because it had sensed a refrigerant loss 4 times and the HVAC software shut the compressor down permanently. A tech that wasn't familiar with this system and the power of the diagnostic software(VCDS or VAS) might have diagnosed my problem as a failed compressor. I know there are some great VW techs out there but I also know I'd trust many of our fellow forum members more on the use of VCDS to diagnose problems. If the car is still in your possession and you can scan it you might want to take a close look at the measured value blocks in the HVAC controller. There's a world of good information there and if you share it on the forum, I'm sure you'll get some good input. However, if you are convinced the compressor is bad at least it shouldn't require an engine removal if you proceed.

JimX


----------



## Bindaham (Apr 4, 2014)

Jim,

Many thanks for your insight, I truly appreciate it. I do have the car inmy possestion and will scan and inform asap.

Regards,

Salah


----------

